

It's time to select my startup lawyer - aykall
http://www.monetizelab.com/startup/2008/05/02/its-time-to-select-my-startup-lawyer/

======
michael_dorfman
I think your best bet is to go on the recommendation of somebody you trust--
ideally, somebody whose been in your shoes, or somebody who advises others in
your shoes. Personally, I got my lawyer through a recommendation by my
auditor.

~~~
aykall
The problem is that right now I have nobody in my shoes. Got here in the U.S.
2 months ago, barely know a few people and all of them are not in the startup
world. But I do agree with you that I need a recommendation

~~~
michael_dorfman
Sorry to hear that-- it's difficult to live the start-up life even with a good
support network; to do so on your own will be quite a challenge.

Are there people whose judgment you respect that you can ask? Even if you
don't know them well, they might be willing to point you in the right
direction.

~~~
aykall
Honestly, I think that I NEED to improve my network and my blog is a attempt
of doing so. I'm also joining entrepreneur groups and attending to meetings.
Yes, I do have some people whose judgment I trust and respect and I go after
them all the time but they are most located in England and Brazil.

